# heating systems



## Glassowl (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey There ,
We have recently purchased our new home in Molise and it is in need of a new Central heating Boiler , we really want to go down the Solar Route has any one got any info on the best companies to use and the best systems from experience .
thanks Folks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless you're on the coast at sea level (and even then) a solar system isn't going to be enough on it's own.

Also solar systems work best with things like in floor heating. That requires putting tubes in your floors.

You can use a combo system if you have the space for the storage tank. This might be enough for the shoulder seasons . You'd then use a gas or other fueled boiler to increase temps the rest of the way.

Honestly you're best investment is to fully insulate you home. Upgrade the windows and doors to insulated ones. Then think about the other items.


----------

